#ayatana 2010-12-27
<tictacaddict> Hi, I want to write some code for unity, if I can just get as far as buiding it. :)
<tictacaddict> I'm running Natty right now but a bug in bzr is keeping me from branching unity so far
<spikeb> not sure if anyone but me is around, might want to check back during the day
<tictacaddict> hmm, day in what timezone approximately?
<spikeb> that i'm not sure..CST is mine.
<spikeb> and one or two of the devs show up during the day,then the rest very late night (the london team, i assume)
<spikeb> I think people are on holiday at the moment.
<tictacaddict> ah, I suppose they would be. personally I'm trying to spend a little time on this because I have some extra holiday free time
<spikeb> all I can do is tell you to keep checking in here every so often, somebody is bound to show up sooner or later
<spikeb> or perhaps try the mailing list
<tictacaddict> okay, I'll probably be back again. maybe I'll have more luck in a few days.
<spikeb> I hope so, new contributors are always a good thing :)
<tictacaddict> there is a fix out for the bug I'm seeing, so I might be able to just wait until it's packaged/
<spikeb> cool
<tictacaddict> @spikeb How are you involved with unity?
<tictacaddict> or ubuntu etc
<spikeb> tictacaddict, i'm a wannabe desginer. i help mostly by participating in design discussions on the mailing list. also, file bugs and whatnot for releases
 * spikeb is pretty new at this whole game himself
<tictacaddict> heh
<tictacaddict> I've been using Ubuntu for a few years and have always been interested in helping somehow, just never dived in
<spikeb> that was the case with me up until a few months ago, then i joined the ayatana mailing list and started learning a bunch of design related things. fast forward a bit and we are here.
<tictacaddict> It seems like there is a big push to get new people involved with this project though, so it seemed like a good place to start
<spikeb> yeah there is a huge push to get the community involved in Unity.
<tictacaddict> seems like they can use all the help they can get, with the switch to unity for this cycle
<tictacaddict> Seems like not everybody is happy about it at this point. :P
<spikeb> they sure can
<spikeb> who can blame them, after the disaster that is unity in 10.10? heh
<tictacaddict> I never used it. I'm pretty much trying it out for the first time
<tictacaddict> but from what I heard, yeah. there is some reason for concern
<spikeb> however, the new Unity is already much better than the released version in 10.10. so I'm not overly concerned on that point.
<tictacaddict> I guess it will be easy to switch back, but I hope that it's good enough by then that I won't want to. :)
<tictacaddict> To a standard gnome desktop, I mean
<spikeb> it will be easy to switch back (it'll be a login option). hopefully it will be good enough you wont want to :)
<spikeb> if the progress already made this cycle is any indication, Unity will be in fine shape come release time.
<tictacaddict> well I shall be back some other day. nice talking to you, spikeb
<spikeb> tictacaddict, best of luck! :)
<tictacaddict> thanks. :)
<jderose> what is the proper way to update the text in an indicator MenuItem? (from Python)
<jderose> MenuItem.get_child().set_text('foo') followed by Indicator.set_menu(menu) works, but causes a weird flashing when menu is visible
<Devil505> hi
<coz_> good day all
<Devil505> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/the-evolution-of-the-linux-desktop-914736
<Devil505> they're talking about ayatana :)
<spikeb> cool
<evilvish> Devil505: i guess you did not notice who wrote that article.. ;)
<Devil505> evilvish, i don't know him
<Amaranth> Devil505: That's jono, the head community guy with canonical and the awesome rock star
<Devil505> oh
<tictacaddict> any devs in the house?
<coz_> tictacaddict,   I believe most are still on vacation
<tictacaddict> coz_, know when they will be back?
<nmarques> I've left a small bug-report for indicator-sound on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/694828. Not sure if it helps upstream, but might be cool for downstreamers
#ayatana 2010-12-28
<nmarques> guys do we have liboobs packaged ?
#ayatana 2010-12-29
<lamalex> DBO, do you know anything about the nvidia 260 driver?
<lamalex> works? improvement from what's in natty?
<lamalex> trying to get dual monitors working
<coz_> lamalex,  if its any consolation... I am running the 260 driver with dual monitors
<lamalex> coz_, i got it working with regular natty
<lamalex> it's running awesomely
<lamalex> disper is a great piece of software
<coz_> lamalex,  oh ok sorry... I know you brought this up a while ago
<lamalex> coz_ I had just asked dbo if he had done it
<lamalex> I hadn't tried it myself
<lamalex> I've been in the process of moving
<coz_> ah ok :)
<lamalex> and my external monitor was sitting in my new apt
<coz_> lamalex,  moving is always apain
<lamalex> finally moved today :)
<lamalex> specially 800 miles
<coz_> yikes
<coz_> lamalex,  from where to where?
<lamalex> Philly to Portland, ME (if you don't know US geography just say so)
<coz_> lamalex,  I live outside of pittsburgh ...
<coz_> :)
<coz_> lamalex,  like to visit philly on occasion
<coz_> lamalex,  probably Portland is much safer :)
<lamalex> oh yeah?
<lamalex> I've lived in Philly my whole life
<lamalex> (well, a mix of the city and the burbs)
<lamalex> until .. today
<coz_> lamalex,  how is Portland ?
<lamalex> and an 8 week stint in Paris
<lamalex> really nice
<lamalex> really really nice
<coz_> lamalex,   I bet more relaxing also ..yes?
<coz_> and maybe colder ??
<lamalex> haha yes
<lamalex> quite a bit
<lamalex> cleaner air, more nature, less of everything
<lamalex> except nature..
<coz_> :)
<lamalex> I might move to NYC next just to make up for lost time, haha
<lamalex> My dad is a huge Steelers fan
<coz_> lamalex,  oh no!!! I lived in Queens fro about ayear
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> My grandmom is from the Bronx
<coz_> lamalex,   then he can tell you the stories :)
<lamalex> I think I still have some family scattered about the boroughs
<Omega> You had an afro for a year eh coz_.
<coz_> Omega,  no but my hair was down to my waiste at that time lol
<Omega> You just said you had a fro for a year ):
<coz_> lol
<coz_> bad typing
<Omega> :P, I know, I'm just teasing.
<coz_> :)
<coz_> lamalex,  what are your feeling about global menu on dual monitors?
<coz_> feelings  rather
<coz_> hey guys....  I was asked to bring the ccsm icon set here ... i suppose you guys are going to put these in ?
<lamalex> coz_, dont know yet honestly
<lamalex> I got it working and haven't needed it hah
<lamalex> I wish the panel didn't extend across the entire desktop for one thing
<coz_> lamalex,  understood...  I have been doing the ccsm icons for a while now...  there is an issue with the unity icon someone put in the set
<lamalex> I think mac does it the way we do it (so while that's not everything it's something)
<lamalex> It really depends how we want to define what the multi-monitor experience in Unity is about
<coz_> lamalex,  does what...the icons for ccsm???
<lamalex> coz_, aren't we talking about dual monitors?
<coz_> lamalex,  oh lol no
<coz_> lamalex,  i was talking about the icons for ccsm
<lamalex> i don't know anything about that
<coz_> lamalex,  ok
<lamalex> are there icons? are they pretty?
<coz_> :)
<coz_> lamalex,  I can send you the current set
<coz_> lamalex,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/compiz%2B%2B/ccsm-Tango.tar.gz
<lamalex> erm, I don't think there's anything I can/should do with them
<coz_> lamalex,  no problem
<lamalex> if you think it's the wrong icon file a bug
<lamalex> Canonical is closed this week
<lamalex> so it might take another few days for you to hear back
<coz_> lamalex,  yes the Unity plugin icon  is wrong for the set  for sure
<lamalex> but come the new year we will look at it
<coz_> whoever put that icon in has created a visual bug
<lamalex> I vaguely remember a merge request about it
<lamalex> but like I said, file a bug report and attach the correct icon
<coz_> lamalex,  well  that's a bit difficult since I have been doing the ccsm icons... if they want someone else to do them I think they need to speak with me ...yes?
<coz_> whatever... I will wait til next week
<lamalex> coz_, someone probably just filed a bug and it got merged in a hurry
<lamalex> no harm no foul
<lamalex> just a misstep :)
<coz_> ok  cool
<coz_> I will see what next week brings :)
<lamalex> bug me again after new years and I'll make sure it gets looked at
<coz_> lamalex,  ok ... I suppose I just really need to know if I am out of the picture doing these icons  and if canonical design team are taking it over
<lamalex> coz_, I really have no idea
<coz_> understood
<lamalex> you can try sending an email to the ayatana list
<lamalex> and filing a bug and adding ayatana-design as a project
<coz_> I might do that  after next week
<lamalex> then someone from design team will look at it
<coz_> lamalex,  well its an entire set of icons not just one  ..and it has been the default icons for ccsm for some time now
<coz_> but anyway  ,,,next week :)
<lamalex> ccsm had its own set of icons?
<coz_> yes
<lamalex> see, that seems like a bug
<coz_> still does
<lamalex> well, not really
<coz_> a visual bug is still a bug :)
<lamalex> but Unity has a brand identity so it makes sense to use the shipped unity icon
<coz_> I agree
<coz_> wait maybe I misunderstood you
<coz_> lamalex,  the current unity plugin icon is the bug with the set .. I am not sure it matters if it is the "official" unity icon ..it doesnt belong with the set
 * lamalex looks at ccsm to try and understand
<lamalex> ok so what's really the problem?
<lamalex> it looks fine to me?
<coz_> lamalex,  well ... the  purple Ubuntu Unity Plugin icon looks fine?
<coz_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/NEEDED%20DESKTOP%20STUFF/ccsm/plugin-unityshell.png    << is the current icon
<coz_> this is one of the ones I chose    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/compiz-unity/ubuntuunityplugina.svg
<coz_> it fits more closely with the entire set... it can also use a little work
<lamalex> yeah, see I would imagine we have very specific brand guidelines for what the uniy logo is, just like we do for Ubuntu circle of friends and so on
<lamalex> that's a nice icon, but it's not the unity log
<lamalex> o
<coz_> lamalex,  but this is compiz
<lamalex> Unity is a product
<coz_> lamalex,  not unity
<lamalex> Unity should be able to supply it's own icon to ccsm, even if that means ubuntu distropatching ccsm
<lamalex> idk, that's my opinion
<lamalex> I'm certainly not an authority on the matter
<coz_> no  I disagree but its out of my hands
<coz_> it would create a visual bug
<coz_> and that seems contrary to the whole concept
<coz_> none the less.. it is after midnight here so I am off to bed :)
<lamalex> the same
<lamalex> goodnight
<coz_> yep  same to you
<Devil505> hi
<Omega> Hello.
<Omega> And with that, I hit the hay.
<Omega> Goodnight!
<Devil505> bye :)
<coz_> good day all
<lallenlowe> how is Unity handling the maximized window controls, is it an indicator?
<lallenlowe> anyone?
<lallenlowe> does anyone know how Unity is handling the maximized window controls, is it an indicator?
#ayatana 2010-12-30
<vwrules> I want to try unity
<vwrules> how do i go about donwloding it
<vwrules> do it donwload ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Omega> vwrules: No
<Omega> You download 11.04
<coz_> vwrules,   no  download the daily build
<Omega> Put it on a usb stick.
<coz_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/    or   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<vwrules> thanks
<vwrules> i downloaded 10.10 and didn't work
<vwrules> thanks
<Omega> unity is not being ported to 10.10
<fredreichbier> hi there
<fredreichbier> i've got a question regarding application indicators: i've implemented this spec: http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/ and thought this was the latest and final spec for indicators, but now i've stumbled upon launchpad.net/libindicate which seems to implement a totally different API. what's up with libindicate? =D
<Devil505> http://lizards.opensuse.org/2010/12/29/kick-off-for-gnomeayatana-project/
<Devil505> good for ayatana :)
<dereks> hello. i am looking at trying out unity (upgrading to natty), but am curious how dual monitors will work. is there any documentation on that?
#ayatana 2010-12-31
<hyperair> seiflotfy__: ping
<seiflotfy__> hey
<hyperair> hey
<hyperair> i'm curious, why's zeitgeist-sharp's api documentation in a separate tarball?
<seiflotfy__> dunno
<hyperair> don't people usually generate it from inline documentation?
<seiflotfy__> ask m4nish
<hyperair> heh =\
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> it's not even in monodoc form
<hyperair> it's in html
<hyperair> well it looks like there are /// comments in the code, so i guess i'll just generate monodoc documentation from there instead.
<seiflotfy__> hyperair, awesome
<Belserusk> Hi. Is this channel only about Unity or is about all things Linux?
<Belserusk> Well?
<Belserusk> Is anyone there?
<akshatj> evilvish, why are you feeling evil?
<akshatj> ;)
<evilvish> :)
<coz_> hey all
<taj> hey guys
<taj> I have a question
<taj> I just installed a daily image of Natty in virtual box 4
<taj> 64 bit
<taj> I actually can run unity but
<taj> when I click on ubuntu icon it opens a nautilus windows
<taj> why?
<taj> anybody there?
<taj> hello?
<akshatj> taj, most people are probably celebrating New Year's Eve
#ayatana 2011-01-01
<Ider-exFire> Cimi__, you're going to do 11.04's themes too?
<coz_> good day all
<bouleetbil> hi, I would test vala libindicate binding where can I find some documentations please ?
#ayatana 2011-01-02
<Toxicbits> hi
<Toxicbits> will one be able to choose between unity and gnome in the 11.04 installer?
<coz_> Toxicbits,   you can choose  unity or classic gnome during login
<coz_> Toxicbits,  just change the session to  classic gnome
<Toxicbits> ok, but will it be installed by default, too?
<akshatj> Toxicbits: yes
<coz_> Toxicbits,  yes  natty includes unity and classic gnome
<Toxicbits> thx, cuz at the moment it seems quite slow. Is that because its still under development or just my PC?
<Toxicbits> gnome runs well
<coz_> Toxicbits, for example if you have intel video or ati...its likely t he system will start in "unity / compiz"  just log off  change the session to  "classic  gnome"  and log in
<akshatj> Toxicbits: 11.04 or 10.10 ?
<Toxicbits> 11.10
<coz_> :)
<Toxicbits> 10.10 sry
<coz_> 11.04
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> Toxicbits,  which video card is on that system?
<akshatj> Toxicbits: 11.04 is completely different
<Toxicbits> nvidia geforce 5200 fx
<coz_> Toxicbits,  ok  it should work ..at this point 11.04 will not install properly on my nvidia system  I get  monitor resolution out of range unless I switch to my 600gt
<coz_> Toxicbits,   however  that should be fixed at some point soon  and  11.04  is much different,, as akshatj  mentioned,,, than  10.10
<Toxicbits> ok, maybe I'll try 11.04 alpha soon
<coz_> Toxicbits,  you can burn the daily build of 11.04  or the alpha 1  cd and try it out
<coz_> Toxicbits,  expect bugs :)   4 months until it is released :)
<Toxicbits> I think, I'll do that
<Toxicbits> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/ is that the daily build?
<coz_> no
<coz_> hold on
<coz_> Toxicbits,    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Toxicbits> thank you
<Amaranth> Toxicbits: unity in 11.04 is drastically faster
<Amaranth> Toxicbits: it's basically the same speed as your "classic" login
<Toxicbits> ok
<Toxicbits> i still was concerned that unity was more of an netbook DE than a real "Desktop" DE
#ayatana 2011-12-26
<doritoDan> Man
<doritoDan> MAN
<doritoDan> I LOVE OSX
<doritoDan> I am so glad I switched to Apple.
<doritoDan> I cannot get over it.
<doritoDan> I love this setup.
<Daekdroom> ...
<doritoDan> Whoops.
<doritoDan> I meant to click #apple.
<doritoDan> ;)
<doritoDan> But don't worry, I'm running Ubuntu as well. :D
#ayatana 2011-12-28
<snadge> i want to find this f@#$ing focus problem :p
<snadge> does chrome do it as well? or is it just firefox
<jasox> Please can some one see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/909180, and say what do you think about that idea. tnx
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 909180 in Ayatana Design "Ideal size for alt+tab switcher in unity" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jo-erlend> I don't really understand the count on the Thunderbird launcher. Is it a bug, or does it represent something I don't understand?
<jo-erlend> For instance, I now have 17 unread emails in my inbox, 1 draft, 126 unread emails in total, 178 spam messages, the bin holds 43 messages and 9 are "important". I use Gmail. The launcher counter says "2". What does that mean?
<uriel_> please remove the unity from ubuntu
<uriel_> i cant stand it
<uriel_> i moved back to ubuntu 10.04
<uriel_> please please please stop this
<AlanBell> jo-erlend: I have no idea what it relates to either
#ayatana 2011-12-29
<mick0> davidcalle: Can a scope get the categories that a lens uses or do I need to check the code of the lens and hope it does not change?
<mick0> davidcalle: For example albums in the music lens seems to be category 1.
<davidcalle> mick0, good question, let me check something.
<davidcalle> mick0, there is certainly a way, but I don't see how to get it. mhr3, any idea on how to check a lens categories from a scope?
<mick0> davidcalle: ok.
<mhr3> yea, you can't really
<mhr3> davidcalle, ^^
 * davidcalle stops trying
<davidcalle> Thanks :)
<mhr3> since scopes are "plugins" for lenses, i dont see it necessary
<davidcalle> I agree. Scopes are individually designed to fit in a specific lens architecture.
<mick0> Seems reasonable :) Thanks
<mick0> Got a spotify scope to work with the music lens :) Now to fix album art, filters and correct linkage to the spotify client.
<davidcalle> mick0, nice :)
<davidcalle> mick0, So, you can start the client on a specific song?
<mick0> davidcalle: yes. Or show an album, or show an artist
<mick0> depending on what you click
<mick0> Does not lenses for unity in oneric support icons (in model.append...) defined as URLs which was grabbed as done before?
#ayatana 2011-12-30
<mick0> davidcalle: I can't seem to get album art to show and saw the same thing on your grooveshark scope. Has the support for loading icons from a http path been removed or changed?
<davidcalle> mick0, if you search for the same thing a second time, does it work?
<mick0> no
<mick0> It only shows an white "file" icon
<mick0> every time
<davidcalle> Weird. It happens to the Grooveshark scope when the network is bad, but only on the first time, like it needs some time to cache the icons.
<davidcalle> I wonder if it's not a problem with the music lens. Other python lenses gathering http icons work very well.
<mick0> Might be. You got album art working with the grooveshark scope on the music lens that is on 11.10?
<davidcalle> gord, hi. Are you aware of a problem with http icons sometimes not loading in the Dash?
<davidcalle> mick0, yes.
<mick0> Might be beacuse Im proxying with socks over ssh (on an unencrypted wlan). Will try without.
<mick0> davidcalle: Also, shouldn't the music lens show the artist name and not just track/album names?
<davidcalle> mick0, I have an unofficial branch for it, showing the artist name. The current one is by design, which is Ok-ish for local tracks and albums, but makes things difficult for remote ones from our scopes.
<davidcalle> mick0, but there might be improvements about this in Precise.
<mick0> ok. I'll just continue to send the artist in the "comment field" and it will show up when the lens supports it.
<davidcalle> mick0, I guess it will be less of a problem when you have cover art showing up. You can also pass a new line character ( \n ) to the title field, and put the artist there.
<mick0> davidcalle: Yes, propbably. It will also solve the problem on seeing which results are from the spotify scope as all their album art contains the logo. Right now, specially while having the grooveshark scope as well, it is hard to tell the results apart.
<mick0> And I will try the \n. Thanks :)
<davidcalle> mick0, ;)
<jo-erlend> Thunderbird has serious issues with the infrastructure. The launcher counter never corresponds to anything comprehensible and whenever I get an email, there's about 50% chance that the notification doesn't have any relation to the incoming email at all. Is this well known and reported?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> davidcalle: pleia2 would like someone to talk about Unity lenses at the upcoming Ubuntu User Days, would you be willing to run a session?
<mhall119> it's user-centric, so it would be more about what they offer and how to use them, than how to develop them
<mhall119> but there may be more technical questions too
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure. When is it?
<mhall119> davidcalle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<mhall119> Jan 14th
<davidcalle> mhall119, fine for me. Any hour will work.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping pleia2 in the -community-team channel and let her know
<mhall119> and thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, no problem :-)
#ayatana 2011-12-31
<munchor> Hey
<munchor> When you guys marked bug 904988 (bot, please work) as Triaged, what does it really mean?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904988 in unity "Support a "Rick Roll" mode" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904988
#ayatana 2014-12-23
<dhooligan> Hi, is this the chat room for ubuntu papercuts?
